# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  55 Κατασχέσεις ωδικών πτηνών & παράνομων μέσων από την θηροφυλακή της στ’ ΚΟΜΑΘ

## mitsman

Share on facebookShare on twitterShare on emailShare on pinterest_shareMore Sharing Services6

Επιχείρηση στη Θεσσαλονίκη της Ομοσπονδιακής Θηροφυλακής της Στ’ ΚΟΜΑΘ με κατασχέσεις 55 ωδικών πτηνών και δεκάδων παράνομων μέσων (δίχτυα, παγίδες, κλπ)
*ΠΕΡΙΣΤΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗΣ ΚΑΤΟΧΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΠΑΓΙΔΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΛΛΗΨΗ ΑΓΡΙΩΝ ΩΔΙΚΩΝ ΠΤΗΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΑΙΧΜΑΛΩΣΙΑ ΑΓΡΙΩΝ ΩΔΙΚΩΝ ΠΤΗΝΩΝ**ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ 16 – 30/10/2013*
*Α. ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ*
Συνολικά έξι (6) περιστατικά για τα οποία μέχρι στιγμής κατατέθηκε μήνυση μόνο για το ένα ενώ για τα υπόλοιπα είναι σε εκκρεμότητα (την επόμενη εβδομάδα). Στα τέσσερα ενέργησαν μόνο οι Ομοσπονδιακοί Θηροδύλακες της ΚΟΜΑΘ Ρετζέπης και Στόικος ενώ σε δύο επιπλέον και ο δασοφύλακας του Δασαρχείου Θεσσαλονίκης Τσικούρας Γεώργιος. Σε όλες όμως τις περιπτώσεις οι κατασχέσεις έγιναν από τους θηροφύλακες.
*Κατασχέθηκαν συνολικά:*
Α. Άγρια πτηνά
Πενήντα πέντε (55) άτομα άγριων ωδικών πτηνών τα οποία απελευθερώθηκαν άμεσα στο φυσικό περιβάλλον. Τα Είδη είναι τα εξής:
Καρδερίνες (Carduelis carduelis): 23
Φλώροι (Carduelis chloris): 20
Φανέτες (Carduelis cannabina): 4
Οργανέλια (Serinus serinus): 4
Σκαθιά (Carduelis spinus): 3
Σπίνοι (Fringilla coelebs): 1
Παράνομα μέσα:
Δίχτυα σύλληψης: 8
Κλουβιά – παγίδες: 17
Ιξόβεργες: 26
Κλουβιά αιχμαλωσίας: 29
*Β. ΚΑΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ*
*1. 16/10/2013, Θηροφύλακες: Ρετζέπης, Στόικος*
Αγροτική περιοχή Τριαδίου Δήμου Θέρμης
*Παράβαση:* Κατοχή και χρήση διχτύων με ζωντανούς κράχτες για τη σύλληψη άγριων ωδικών πτηνών, διατήρηση σε αιχμαλωσία άγριων ωδικών πτηνών.
*Κατασχέθηκαν:*
Α. άγρια πτηνά (συνολικά 10):
Τρεις (3) καρδερίνες (Carduelis carduelis), δύο (2) φανέτες (Carduelis cannabina), τρεις (3) φλώροι (Carduelis chloris), ένας (1) σπίνος (Fringilla coelebs) και ένα (1) οργανέλι (Serinus serinus).
Β. παράνομα μέσα:
Δύο (2) δίχτυα σύλληψης – παγίδες
Δύο (2) κλουβιά αιχμαλωσίας
*ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΥΠΟΒΛΗΘΗΚΕ*
*————————————*
*2. Κυριακή 27/10/2013*, Θηροφύλακες: Ρετζέπης και Στόικος
Αγροτική περιοχή Νέας Ευκαρπίας Δήμου Παύλου Μελά Θεσσαλονίκης
*Παράβαση:* Κατοχή και χρήση διχτύων με ζωντανό κράχτη για τη σύλληψη άγριων ωδικών πτηνών, διατήρηση σε αιχμαλωσία άγριων ωδικών πτηνών.
*Κατασχέθηκαν:*
Α. άγρια πτηνά (συνολικά 3):
Δύο (2) καρδερίνες (Carduelis carduelis), ένας (1) φλώρος (Carduelis chloris)
Β. παράνομα μέσα:
Ένα (1) δίχτυ σύλληψης – παγίδα
Δύο (2) κλουβιά αιχμαλωσίας
*ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΚΚΡΕΜΟΤΗΤΑ*
*——————————————-*
*3. Κυριακή 27/10/2013*, Θηροφύλακες: Ρετζέπης και Στόικος
Αγροτική περιοχή Παλιοκάστρου Δήμου Ωραιοκάστρου Θεσσαλονίκης
Παράβαση: Κατοχή και χρήση ιξόβεργων για τη σύλληψη άγριων ωδικών πτηνών και διατήρηση σε αιχμαλωσία άγριων ωδικών πτηνών
*Κατασχέθηκαν:*
Α. άγρια πτηνά (συνολικά 2)
Μία (1) φανέτα (Carduelis cannabina) και ένα οργανέλι (Serinus serinus)
Β. παράνομα μέσα
Είκοσι έξι (26) ιξόβεργες
Δύο (2) κλουβιά αιχμαλωσίας
*ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΚΚΡΕΜΟΤΗΤΑ*
*——————————————*
*4. Κυριακή 27/10/2013,* Θηροφύλακες: Ρετζέπης και Στόικος
Αγροτική περιοχή (Γαλλικός ποταμός) Πενταλόφου Δήμου Ωραιοκάστρου Θεσσαλονίκης
Παράβαση: Κατοχή και χρήση παγίδων: (α) διχτύων και (β) κλουβιών σύλληψης (καπάτζες) με τη χρήση ζωντανών κραχτών για τη σύλληψη άγριων ωδικών πτηνών και διατήρηση σε αιχμαλωσία άγριων ωδικών πτηνών.
*Κατασχέθηκαν:*
Α. άγρια πτηνά (συνολικά 14)
Έξι (6) καρδερίνες (Carduelis carduelis), εφτά (7) φλώροι (Carduelis chloris) και ένα (1) σκαθί (Carduelis spinus).
Β. παράνομα μέσα
Ένα δίχτυ σύλληψης – παγίδα
Τρία (3) κλουβιά – παγίδες σύλληψης (καπάτζες)
Εφτά (7) κλουβιά αιχμαλωσίας
*ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΚΚΡΕΜΟΤΗΤΑ*
*——————————————*
*5. Τρίτη 29/10/2013,* Θηροφύλακες: Ρετζέπης και Στόικος και Δασοφύλακας Δασαρχείου Θεσσαλονίκης Τσικούρας Γεώργιος
Θέση Κυψέλη Δημοτικής Κοινότητας Πυλαίας Δήμου Πυλαίας Χορτιάτη Θεσσαλονίκης.
Παράβαση: Κατοχή και χρήση παγίδων: (α) διχτύων και (β) κλουβιών σύλληψης (καπάτζες) με τη χρήση ζωντανών κράχτων για τη σύλληψη άγριων ωδικών πτηνών και διατήρηση σε αιχμαλωσία άγριων ωδικών πτηνών.
*Κατασχέθηκαν:*
Α. άγρια πτηνά (συνολικά 14)
Β. παράνομα μέσα
Δίχτυα σύλληψης – παγίδα
Κλουβιά – παγίδες σύλληψης (καπάτζες)
Κλουβιά αιχμαλωσίας
*ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΚΚΡΕΜΟΤΗΤΑ*
*——————————————*
*6. Τετάρτη 30/10/2013,* Θηροφύλακες: Ρετζέπης και Στόικος και Δασοφύλακας Δασαρχείου Θεσσαλονίκης Τσικούρας Γεώργιος
Οικισμός Αγία Ζώνη Δημοτικής Κοινότητας Θέρμης του Δήμου Θέρμης Θεσσαλονίκης.
Παράβαση: Κατοχή και χρήση παγίδων: κλουβιών σύλληψης (καπάτζες) με τη χρήση ζωντανών κράχτων για τη σύλληψη άγριων ωδικών πτηνών και διατήρηση σε αιχμαλωσία άγριων ωδικών πτηνών.
*Κατασχέθηκαν:*
Α. άγρια πτηνά (συνολικά 12)
Έξι (6) καρδερίνες (Carduelis carduelis), τέσσερις (4) φλώροι (Carduelis chloris) και δύο (2) σκαθιά (Carduelis spinus).
Β. παράνομα μέσα
Οχτώ (8) κλουβιά – παγίδες σύλληψης (καπάτζες)
Δεκαπέντε (15) κλουβιά αιχμαλωσίας
*ΜΗΝΥΣΗ ΣΕ ΕΚΚΡΕΜΟΤΗΤΑ*
*——————————————*
Επίσης παραδόθηκαν τρία πουλιά για περίθαλψη στη «Δράση για την Άγρια Ζωή» – Σωματείο για τη Μελέτη, Περίθαλψη και Επανένταξη της Άγριας Ζωής και τη Διατήρηση της Βιοποικιλότητας (πρόκειται για το πρώην ΕΚΠΑΖΠ Θεσ/νίκης)
πηγη : http://www.hunters.gr

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη διευκρινισε μου αν ξερεις ,γιατι δεν τα γνωριζω ακριβως .... απο ποιον κατατιθεται μηνυση ,εκτος των θηροφυλακων; δεν αρκει η επ αυτοφορω συλληψη αυτων που κανανε τι κανανε;  μιλαω για τις περιπτωσεις που ειναι σε εκρεμοτητα η μηνυση τους 


αυτοι που επρεπε να κανουν το καθηκον τους ,το κανανε .Ολοι εσεις (ξερετε ποιοι απο ολους εμας ειστε ...ναι κοιταχτειτε λιγο στον καθρεπτη ) που λοξοκοιταζετε τα πιασμενα και εχετε  εστω ενα στην πισω αυλη ,τι κανετε; ολοι εσεις που αγορασατε μουλακι με μπαμπα πιασμενο της φυσης ,τι κανετε; οταν και ενα πουλακι αγοραζετε απο αυτα τα αποβρασματα της κοινωνιας ,γινεσται  συνενοχοι  στην αηδια ,γιατι ειναι αηδια και οχι μονο κλοπη !!! δεν υπαρχει το << ενα πουλακι ειναι μωρε δεν πειραζει ... >> .Τερμα οι δικαιολογιες στους αλλους και κυρια στον εαυτο μας !Μην τους δινετε χρηματα .Δωστε τους να καταλαβουν οτι σαν αυτους και καποιοι αλλοι ,θα μπορουσαν να τους παρουν τα παιδακια τους απο το πεζοδρομιο ,να τα στειλουν στους ανωμαλους που εκδραμουν στις χωρες της απω ανατολης ,για να τα << συναντησου >> ,να τα παρουν για τους βγαλουν τα οργανα και να τα πουλησουν ,να τα κλεψουν απο το μαιευτηριο ακομα ,για να τα μοσχοπουλησουν για παρανομες υιοθεσεις !!!
Ναι αυτο κανετε !!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Δημήτρη (Μιτσ) ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση !!!!!

Αυτό είναι που με χαροποιεί τελευταία .....

έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται , στο μέτρο που μπορεί , ο έλεγχος και η κατάσχεση των κλεμμένων απ τη φύση !!!!

Μακάρι να συνεχιστεί και να μην υπάρχει πλέον <<κανένα παράθυρο>>

Στην Ελλάδα από <νόμους> πάμε καλά.... 

στην "εφαρμογή" ....... έχουμε τα <ανοίγματα> .....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ολοι εσεις που αγορασατε μουλακι με μπαμπα πιασμενο της φυσης ,τι κανετε; οταν και ενα πουλακι αγοραζετε απο αυτα τα αποβρασματα της κοινωνιας ,γινεσται  συνενοχοι  στην αηδια ,γιατι ειναι αηδια και οχι μονο κλοπη !!!


Δηλ εγω και άλλοι πολλοί εδώ μέσα που έχουμε μουλάκι και δεν ξέρουμε τους γονείς....ισχύουν αυτα που γράφεις ?

Ειμαστε σοβαροί ?

Για χαλάρωσε Μήτσο.

----------


## jk21

οσοι ξερουν τους γονεις και ηταν πιασμενα ,ισχυει στο απολυτο ! ειναι συνενοχοι .Λιγοτερο απο τους δραστες αλλα συνενοχοι 

οσοι δεν ξερουν ,οπως αναφερεις ,καλα ειναι στο μελλον να το ψαχνουν ! 


αλλο κανω λαθος και παραδεχομαι οτι καποτε εσφαλα (αν *ηξερα* φυσικα και αποδεχθηκα ) και αλλο κανω λαθος και θελω να νοιωθω οτι δεν εχω ευθυνη !

επειδη ειμαστε χαλαροι ,κανουν αυτοι ,αυτα που κανουν !!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> οσοι ξερουν τους γονεις και ηταν πιασμενα ,ισχυει στο απολυτο ! ειναι συνενοχοι .Λιγοτερο απο τους δραστες αλλα συνενοχοι 
> 
> οσοι δεν ξερουν ,οπως αναφερεις ,καλα ειναι στο μελλον να το ψαχνουν ! 
> 
> 
> αλλο κανω λαθος και παραδεχομαι οτι καποτε εσφαλα (αν *ηξερα* φυσικα και αποδεχθηκα ) και αλλο κανω λαθος και θελω να νοιωθω οτι δεν εχω ευθυνη !
> 
> επειδη ειμαστε χαλαροι ,κανουν αυτοι ,αυτα που κανουν !!!


Εσύ έχεις στα χέρια σου αυτή τη στιγμή....καρδερίνες.

Τους γονείς τους ξέρεις ?

Εσύ το έψαξες ?

Και ας πούμε ότι ξέρεις και τους γονείς.

Εισαι νόμιμος που έχεις στην κατοχή σου αγριοπούλια ?

Για ψαχτείτε λίγο ρε μάγκες εκει στη Διαχείρηση.Εμεις δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να διαγράφουμε μηνύματα όπως την έχετε εσείς.

Και μιας ...που ανέφερες και καθρέφτη....πήγαινε ρίξε και συ μια ματιά στον δικό σου.

----------


## vicky_ath

> Για ψαχτείτε λίγο ρε μάγκες εκει στη Διαχείρηση. Εμεις δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να διαγράφουμε μηνύματα όπως την έχετε εσείς.


Τι σου φταίει μωρέ πάλι η διαχείριση???

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Τι σου φταίει μωρέ πάλι η διαχείριση???


Απλά είδα αυτό το "τελείως άκυρο" μήνυμα απο Διαχειριστή....που προσβάλει πολύ κόσμο.

Δεν γίνεται να μείνει ασχολίστο βρε Βίκυ.

----------


## jk21

*Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών**
1. Το GreekBirdClub καταδικάζει και απορρίπτει ως ιδέα και ως πρακτική την τακτική της αιχμαλωσίας άγριων πουλιών και την παράνομη παρακράτησή τους 


Οποιος δεν καταδικαζει την συλληψη αγριων πουλιων  για παραγωγη μουλων , ειναι εναντια ή οχι στους κανονες; 

Οποιος κατεχει πουλια ,που εν γνωσει του , ειναι παιδια πιασμενων πουλιων ,εστω και αν τα μικρα ειναι εκτροφης και αποδεχεται οι γονεις να παραμενουν στην αιχμαλωσια ,εφοσον ειναι ικανοι για το αντιθετο ,ειναι οκ  απεναντι στη συνειδηση του και τους κανονες ή οχι; 



το τι μπορει να σκεφτεται ο καθενας εδω μεσα Βασιλη ,ειναι δικο του θεμα αξιων και ιδεων ,αλλα συμφωνα με τον κανονα 7 ,δεν μπορει να βγαινει και να υπεραμυνεται την αποψη του 


*
Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών

οταν δεχομαστε να συλλαμβανονται  αγρια πουλια ,για να βγουν εστω πουλια εκτροφης ή να γεννηθουν μουλοι , μπορει να μην ειναι αποψη υπερ της παρανομης συλληψης (γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση θα μιλουσαμε αλλιως ) αλλα ειναι συμβιβασμος  στο λαθος 


Αυτοψια στο χωρο του ανθρωπου που μου χαρισε κατ εκεινος (φιλοξενω κατ εμε ) τα πουλια δεν εχω κανει ,αλλα ο ανθρωπος αυτος ξερει πολυ καλα οτι ο jk21 δεν δεχεται την υπαρξη πιασμενων πουλιων στο κλουβι ,παρα μονο οταν ειναι ανικανα προς απελευθερωση ή αποδεχεται την κρατηση τους ,μεχρι το διαστημα που θα ειναι εφικτη και ουτε μια μερα παραπανω  .Δηλωνω επισης την πληρη εμπιστοσυνη μου σε αυτον τον ανθρωπο και ας μην εχω παει σπιτι του,πως ουτε πουλοπιαστης ειναι ,ουτε αγορασε πιασμενα πουλια  και το ξερεις .Ευχομαι να μην με απογοητευσει ποτε οπως αλλοι .... 


Να ρωτησω λοιπον καθαρα ,για να μην παιζουμε με διατυπωση κανονων  ...

Θεωρεις ηθικο καποιοι να αγοραζουν ή να πιανουν πιασμενα πουλια (με την οποια αναλογη βαρυτητα βεβαια σε καθε περιπτωση ) ; 

θεωρεις ηθικο να ενισχυονται οικονομικα αυτοι οι ανθρωποι ,με την αγορα πουλιων γεννημενων απο τα πιασμενα; 

πριν την υπαρξη μας ως μελη αυτου του φορουμ ,ολοι μας σχεδον ,λιγο ή πολυ ,σε μικρη ή μεγαλη ηλικια ,εχουμε κανει σχετικα με αυτο το θεμα λαθη .Η παρουσια μας ομως εδω ,δεν δικαιολογει συνεχεια τους

----------


## jk21

και για να μην δινονται λαθος εντυπωσεις ! η εναντιωση μου ,ειναι σε οποιον αποδεδειγμενα γνωριζει και ενισχυει οικονομικα πουλοπιαστη ή οργανωμενο κλεπταποδοχο συνεργατη πουλοπιαστων !

στους αλλους κατοχους υβριδιων ,απλα ζητησα και ζητω ,να ψαχνουν περισσοτερο ,αυτους που ενισχυσανε οικονομικα και την << δραστηριοτητα τους >> .Δεν προσεβαλλα απο αυτους κανεναν !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Η κατοχή ιθαγεννών δαχτυλιδωμένων και μη.....ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΩΣ....στη χώρα μας.

Οπότε όλοι είμαστε παράνομοι.

Απο τον πουλοπιάστη μέχρι και μένα ...και σένα.

Δεν θα κοιτάξω ποιος είναι πιο παράνομος πιο πολύ.

Και κλείνω εδώ...λέγοντας ότι πριν γράφεις "οτι νάναι" να το σκέφτεσαι πριν.

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη το φορουμ στην πορεια λειτουργιας του ,δεχθηκε και την δημιουργια ενοτητας αναπαραγωγης ,οταν πολλα μελη του ζητησαν (οπως και συ ) μια τετοια ενοτητα .Το φορουμ ειναι υπερ της διαβιωσης των γεννημενων πουλιων στη φυση ,σε αυτη και μονο σε αυτη ! αποδεχεται την εκτροφη μονο σαν τροπο αλλαγης των κακων παραδοσεως που υπηρχαν στην ελληνικη κοινωνια ! ζητας δηλαδη να μην υπαρχει τετοια ενοτητα; να εισαι σιγουρος οτι αν αυτο αποτελουσε ή αποτελει θεση της πλειοψηφιας των ενεργων μελων μας ,η Δ.Ο σιγουρα θα το εβαζε σαν θεμα συζητησης και θα αποφασιζε αναλογως του τι εκεινη θεωρει πρεπον ή οχι !

Νομιζω εδω δεν συζηταμε ποιος ειναι παρανομος απεναντι στο κρατος ,γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν θα επρεπε καν να επισκεφτουμε εκθεσεις συλλογων που εχουν και ιθαγενη εκτροφης ; το θεωρεις και αυτο λαθος; εμεις τουλαχιστον οχι ,αλλα δεν εφησυχαζουμε και ζητουμε παντα την υπαρξη νομου που να διεπει την κατοχη και ορθη εκτροφη ιθαγενων .Κατι που στην ευρωπη δεν ειναι παρανομο ,απλα τα κρατη εκει κανανε τη δουλεια τους και οι εμπλεκομενοι πιεσανε προς αυτο.Δεν βλεπω δυστυχως να γινεται κατι τετοιο στον τοπο μας ....

Ξερω πολυ καλα τι γραφω και καλα ειναι ολοι οταν γραφουμε ,να ξερουμε καλα πρωτα τους κανονες ! Την επομενη λοιπον που θα διαφωνεις με αυτους και θα ακροβατεις στην τηρηση του κανονα 9  *Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*να ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο και τοτε να μην το λαβουμε υποψη !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν νομίζω να πρόσβαλα την ΔΟ. 

Απλά διαφωνώ κάθετα μαζί σου μ αυτά που γράφεις....και με προσβάλουν αφού στην κατοχή μου έχω και υβρίδιο.

Τωρα όσο αναφορά τις απειλές περί κανόνα 9 στις επιστρέφω....περί σεβασμού των μελών....και αγένειας....λέγοντας τους αυτά που σου ανέφερα στο post 4.

Και πέρα απο τους κανόνες που όταν θέλετε τους εφαρμόζετε (άλλη παλιά συζήτηση αυτή)....υπάρχουν και οι νόμοι να ξέρεις που είναι πάνω απο κάθε φόρουμ στο διαδίκτυο.

Αυτούς δεν μπορεί να τους παραβλέψει κανείς.

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ειτε δεν καταλαβαινεις ,ειτε κανεις πως δεν καταλαβαινεις 

αυτα που γραφω σε αφορουν ,μονο εφοσον *εχεις εν γνωση σου*  στην κατοχη σου υβριδιο ,για το οποιο πληρωσες πιασοπουλα που ζευγαρωνει αγρια με καναρινια ή ανθρωπο που αγοραζει πιασμενα και οργανωμενα τα ζευγαρωνει με καναρινια ,για να τα πουλα .Αν δεν εισαι σε αυτη την κατηγορια ,δεν σε αφορουν .Αν εισαι ,ναι με μικροτερο βαθμο ευθυνης ,εισαι και συ συνενοχος στο να συνεχιζουν καποιοι να κανουν ,αυτο για το οποιο συλληφθηκανε οι αναφερομενοι στην ανακοινωση του Δημητρη !

Δεν απειλω κανεναν ,παρα ζητω απο μελος να διαβαζει τους κανονες τους οποιους συνολικα η διαχειριση ( και οχι εγω ατομικα ) εχει θεσπισει 

Αν δηλωνεις παραπονουμενος , γιατι κατηγορω ως ηθικα συμμετοχους αυτους που ενισχυουν οικονομικα την συλληψη αγριων πουλιων ,μαλλον δεν εχεις διαβασει τους κανονες 

Δηλωνεις οτι εχεις προβλημα μονο μαζι μου ,και οχι με την ομαδα ,αλλα χρησιμοποιεις πληθυντικο (και νομιζω οπως λες σε παλια συζητηση το εχεις ξανακανει ) στην 4η παραγραφο ( ....εφαρμοζετε )


θα μπορουσες να μας εξηγησεις τι εννοεις συγκεκριμενα ,αναφερομενους σε νομους ; 

και επειδη πρεπει να γινει καποια στιγμη σαφες ,ποιον κανονα θεωρεις οτι ερμηνευουμε οπως θελουμε και εχεις κωλλημα με αυτον; για να σου δωσουμε ξεκαθαρη θεση και να δεις αν τελικα συμφωνεις και εισαι μελος μας ή οχι και ζητας τη διαγραφη σου .Κατα την εγγραφη των μελων ,για να υπαρξουν ως μελη πρεπει να τους αποδεχονται !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Αφού θες να το ανοίξουμε κι άλλο...



Παρ. 2. Απαγορεύεται επίσης:

α) Η σύλληψη, η διατήρηση σε  αιχμαλακτία, η αγοραπωλησία, η κατοχή, η μεταφορά, η εισαγωγή και η  εξαγωγή κάθε είδους ζωντανού πτερωτού θηράματος, με εξαίρεση από την  απαγόρευση αυτή των θηραμάτων της περιπτ. γ) της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου  *3, καθώς και εκείνων που προέρχονται από τεχνητή εκτροφή*, τις  ελεγχόμενες κυνηγετικές περιοχές ή το εξωτερικό, εφόσον τηρήθηκαν οι  νόμιμες διαδικασίες απόκτησής τους.

----------------------------

Κάνω λάθος ?

Δεν υπάρχει για τον νόμο .....δεν ήξερα.

ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΟΙ για την κατοχή άγριων πουλιών.

Οπότε συνεχίζεις να είσαι άστοχος λέγοντας ότι απευθύνεσαι σε αυτούς που δεν γνώριζαν τους γονείς...κλπ...κλπ.

--------------------------

Είδες να ζήτησα διαγραφή λογαριασμού ?

Εδω θα είμαστε να τα λέμε.

Και ότι διαβάζω που δεν μου αρέσει ....έχω το δικαίωμα να το αμφισβητώ.

Δημοκρατία έχουμε.

----------


## VasilisM

Καλησπέρα!!!Το θέμα είναι αρκετά δύσκολο αλλά θα ήθελα να πω και την άποψη μου......Κατ΄αρχάς θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Βασίλη. Δεν μπορούμε να βλέπουμε μόνο το παράνομο στο πιάσιμο τον πουλιών αλλά θα πρέπει να το βλέπουμε και στην κατοχή τους. Ωστόσο τι μας έχει δείξει η εκτροφή καρδερίνας? Μας έδειξε ότι και αυτά τα πουλιά άνετα μπορούν να ζουν σε κλουβιά όπως τα καναρίνια....Για μένα δεν έχει διαφορά το πουλάκι που θα πιαστεί πολύ μικρό με αυτό που θα γεννηθεί σε κλουβί.Συνεπως πιστεύω ότι από την πολιτεία ίσωε θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπεται μια ελεγχόμενη <<κυνεγιτική>>> περίοδος με σαφείς κανόνες...Σημειωτέον δεν έχω πιάσει ποτέ πουλάκι ούτε είναι στην φύση μου το κυνήγι....Και σε τελική κανένα πουλάκι δεν δένετε με τον άνθρωπο και κανένα δεν γεννήθηκε να ζει σε κλουβί....Τα ένστικτα συντήρησης πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε αυτά....Τελειώνοντας θα αναφέρω ότι το Σάββατο αγάρασα μια καρδερίνα από pet shop να κάνω δώρο στον πεθερό μου....την είχα μια μέρα μαζί μου και την ερωτεύθηκα...ήταν πιο ήρεμη και από τα καναρίνια μου και ας μην είχε δαχτυλιδι...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Βασίλη είσαι στα βαθιά τώρα,χαλάρωσε και μην τα βάζεις με κανέναν

Με "οδηγία" κάποια στιγμή η απαγόρευση θα διευκρινιστεί,οταν κάποιοι στην ευρωπη θα είναι "έτοιμοι".

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη σε ρωταω ρητα : συμφωνεις με τους κανονες του φορουμ; ειναι συγκεκριμενοι !

Περι κανονων του κρατους ,νομιζω ημουν σαφης .Εδω δεν μιλαμε για τηρηση νομων ,αλλα για ηθικη ευθυνη και δεν απαντας σε συγκεκριμενες ερωτησεις που σου εχω κανει ,περι στηριξης οικονομικης αρα και ηθικης των πουλοπιαστων ή οχι .Θεωρεις οτι παρανομουμε που εχουμε την σχετικη ενοτητα στο φορουμ ; ζητας το σταματημα της ; 



Βασιλη (vasillisM ) σεβομαι τη θεση σου ,αλλα η εκτροφη καρδερινας ,εχει δειξει οτι για να ζησου ελαχιστα σε κλουβι και να ζευγαρωσουν ,πεθανανε πολλα αλλα πιασμενα μεχρι τωρα ,ακομα και εκτροφης που δεν ξερουμε αν ηταν αλλοι οι παραγοντες θανατου ή και η ιδια η αιχμαλωσια τους 

ενα πουλι που εχει αρπαχθει μικρο απο τη φυση ,ειναι παντα ενα αγριο πουλι και εχει θεση μονο σε αυτη .ενα πουλι που εχει γεννηθει σε εκτροφη ,ειδικα αν αυτο γινει απο αγριους γονεις ,ναι μπορει να εχει παρομοια συμπεριφορα και να μην κανει σε κλουβι ,αλλα τα πουλια καποιων γεννεων ,εχουν διαφορετικη .Παντα σε ολα τα παραπανω ,υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις .Ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος σε προσωπικο επιπεδο να κανει οτι θελει και να ελεγχεται ή οχι απο τη συνειδηση του 


αλλα εδω κανονας ειναι οτι απο τη στιγμη που ειμαστε μελη του φορουμ ,δεν διαλαλουμε το λαθος .Δες τον κανονα 8  .Δεν ειμαστε κοινοτητα αγιων ,αλλα οφειλουμε να δινουμε στα νεα παιδια το σωστο παραδειγμα και οχι να δικαιολογουμε καταστασεις ,το οποιο το φορουμ που δεχεσται και ειστε μελη του ,τις θετει  εκτος απο ηθικους ,αλλα και γραπτους κανονες του !

Μακαρι η πολιτεια να θεσπισει κανονες εκτροφης ,οπως και στην ευρωπη ,για να υπαρξει μια ταξη ! Το γιατι δεν πιεζεται σοβαρα ,προς αυτη την κατευθυνση απο αυτους που θα επρεπε ,ειναι τροφη προς προβληματισμο ...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη σε ρωταω ρητα : συμφωνεις με τους κανονες του φορουμ; ειναι συγκεκριμενοι !


Αν δεν συμφωνούσα δεν θα ήμουν εδώ.



Νίκο ...το ξέρω ότι μπήκα στα βαθειά.

Προσπάθησα κάποια στιγμή να ανοίξω ένα θέμα...που θα βοηθούσε πολύ κόσμο το τι είναι σωστό και τι είναι λάθος όσο αναφορά τα αγριοπούλια στη χωρα μας.....αλλά.....

----------


## ninos

ο ένας μιλά για "απαγόρευση" και ο άλλος για "ηθική"..  Καμία σχέση..  

- Αυτό που κάνει ο πουλοπιάστης, είναι και παράνομο και όχι ηθικό, αφού καταστρέφει και δεν σέβεται την φύση που τον συντηρεί και τον έχει αναθρέψει. 
- Αυτός που κατέχει πουλιά, είναι παράνομος σύμφωνα με τους νόμους του κράτους, αλλά επειδή δεν διεκδικεί πιασμένα, δεν συμβάλλει στο έργο και την αύξηση των πουλοπιαστών.  Με λίγα λόγια δεν δίνει τροφή σε αυτή την κακή συνήθεια. 

Απο την άλλη, εάν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει το γενεαλογικό δένδρο του πτηνού, εάν είναι και αρχάριος, τότε μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να την "πατήσει".. Εαν το μάθει, με τον "α" ή "β" τρόπο (όντως τρομερά δύσκολο), αρχικά δεν χαρακτηρίζεται "μη ηθικός", αλλά "εξαπατημένος". Εκεί όμως, θα πρέπει να πάρει και την απόφαση για το πουλί που έχει στην κατοχή του.

Απλά τα πράγματα.. Μην σπέρνουμε τον πανικό για το τίποτα...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ο ένας μιλά για "απαγόρευση" και ο άλλος για "ηθική"..  Καμία σχέση..  
> 
> - Αυτό που κάνει ο πουλοπιάστης, είναι και παράνομο και όχι ηθικό, αφού καταστρέφει και δεν σέβεται την φύση που τον συντηρεί και τον έχει αναθρέψει. 
> - Αυτός που κατέχει πουλιά, είναι παράνομος σύμφωνα με τους νόμους του κράτους, αλλά επειδή δεν διεκδικεί πιασμένα, δεν συμβάλλει στο έργο και την αύξηση των πουλοπιαστών.  Με λίγα λόγια δεν δίνει τροφή σε αυτή την κακή συνήθεια. 
> 
> Απο την άλλη, εάν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει το γενεαλογικό δένδρο του πτηνού, εάν είναι και αρχάριος, τότε μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να την "πατήσει".. Εαν το μάθει, με τον "α" ή "β" τρόπο (όντως τρομερά δύσκολο), αρχικά δεν χαρακτηρίζεται "μη ηθικός", αλλά "εξαπατημένος". Εκεί όμως, θα πρέπει να πάρει και την απόφαση για το πουλί που έχει στην κατοχή του.
> 
> Απλά τα πράγματα.. Μην σπέρνουμε τον πανικό για το τίποτα...


Συμφωνούμε Στέλιο.

Ολα τα πουλιά που έχουμε στην κατοχή μας προέχονται απο πιασμένα πουλιά.

Και τα καναρίνια.

Τα πάντα όλα.

Κανένα πουλί δεν προ-υπήρχε στο κλουβί.

Οπότε ή το ψάξουμε...ή όχι....το αποτελεσμα είναι το ίδιο.

Μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω απο το δαχτυλό μας.

----------


## ninos

δηλαδή με την λογική σου, όλοι οι κάτοχοι οποιοδήποτε πτηνών , δεν διαφέρουμε σε τίποτα απο αυτούς του πρώτου πόστ ;

----------


## jk21

> Απο την άλλη, εάν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει το γενεαλογικό δένδρο του πτηνού, εάν είναι και αρχάριος, τότε μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να την "πατήσει".. Εαν το μάθει, με τον "α" ή "β" τρόπο (όντως τρομερά δύσκολο), αρχικά δεν χαρακτηρίζεται "μη ηθικός", αλλά "εξαπατημένος". Εκεί όμως, θα πρέπει να πάρει και την απόφαση για το πουλί που έχει στην κατοχή του.


εγω δεν κατηγορησα ποτε αυτον που ειχε αγνοια κατα την αγορα .Αυτος οπως σωστα λεει ο Στελιος ,απλα θα πρεπει να σκεφτει αν θα ξανακανει κατι τετοιο στη συνεχεια ,οταν μαθει οτι εξαπατηθηκε 

εγω μιλησα σαφως για αυτους που εν γνωσει τους ,ενισχυουν πουλοπιαστες ,αγοραζοντας απο αυτους πουλια ! σε αυτους δεν νομιζω να βολευει να ριχνουμε την ιδια ευθυνη με αυτους που αγοραζουνε καναρινια ,επειδη καποτε και αυτα ηταν αγρια !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> δηλαδή με την λογική σου, όλοι οι κάτοχοι πτηνών, δεν διαφέρουμε σε τίποτα απο αυτούς του πρώτου πόστ ;


Εχεις απαντήσει ήδη στο προηγούμενό σου post...και συμφώνησα απόλυτα μαζί σου Στέλιο.

Δεν βράζουν όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι.

Αλλά θα εξετάσουμε ποιος είναι λιγότερο και πιος είναι περισότερο παράνομος ?

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη αντι να παιζεις με τα λογια ,θα ηθελα την σαφη σου απαντηση : αυτος που εγνωσμενα αγοραζει πουλια ,απο οργανωμενο πουλοπιαστη ή σταθερο συνεργατη πουλοπιαστων ,εχει ηθικη ευθυνη για τη συνεχεια του ζητηματος που παρουσιαζει το πρωτο ποστ του Δημητρη ναι ή οχι; αυτους κατηγορησα για συνενοχη εστω και σε μικροτερο βαθμο  .τους κατηγορω αδικα; εχουν την ιδια ηθικη ευθυνη για την συνεχεια του πουλοπιασιματος με ενα παιδι που αγοραζει ή του χαριζουν και εκτρεφει πουλι γεννημενο σε κλουβι; 

σαφης η ερωτηση ,σαφης να ειναι και η απαντηση !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη αντι να παιζεις με τα λογια ,θα ηθελα την σαφη σου απαντηση : αυτος που εγνωσμενα αγοραζει πουλια ,απο οργανωμενο πουλοπιαστη ή σταθερο συνεργατη πουλοπιαστων ,εχει ηθικη ευθυνη για τη συνεχεια του ζητηματος που παρουσιαζει το πρωτο ποστ του Δημητρη ναι ή οχι; αυτους κατηγορησα για συνενοχη εστω και σε μικροτερο βαθμο  .τους κατηγορω αδικα; εχουν την ιδια ηθικη ευθυνη για την συνεχεια του πουλοπιασιματος με ενα παιδι που αγοραζει ή του χαριζουν και εκτρεφει πουλι γεννημενο σε κλουβι; 
> 
> σαφης η ερωτηση ,σαφης να ειναι και η απαντηση !


Τωρα αρχίζουμε και συμφωνούμε.

Και βέβαια δεν είναι το ίδιο.

Αυτοί (δηλ. εμεις)....έχουν μικρότερη ευθύνη.

Αλλά είμαστε όοοολοι παράνομοι.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και αφού σου απάντησα εγώ....

Οφείλεις και συ μια απάντηση.

Εχεις στην κατοχή σου μερικές καρδερίνες (Εσυ σαν Δημήτρης)

Εισαι νόμιμος ή παράνομος ?

Θελω σαφής απάντηση...και γω.

----------


## jk21

ποιοι ειναι οι αυτοι ;

αν αυτοι (εμεις οπως λες ,αρα και συ μεσα ) που εχουν μικροτερη ευθυνη για τη συνεχεια του πουλοπιασιματος ,ειναι τα παιδια που αγοραζουν πουλια εκτροφης ,θεωρεις λοιπον οτι ενισχυουν και αυτοι εστω με μικρο μεριδιο το πουλοπιασιμο .Σεβαστη η θεση σου ,αν νομιζω οι δυο ευθυνες εχουν τεραστια διαφορα μεταξυ τους 

αν ομως συμβαινει αυτο και βαζεις και συ τον εαυτο σου μεσα σε αυτους που δεν εχουν αγορασει εν γνωσει τους πιασμενα ,για ποιο λογο με ελαφρα καρδια (και παραθετοντας μαλιστα και το δικο μου ποστ ,οπου ξεκαθαρα για ατομα που αγορασανε μουλακι με μπαμπα πιασμενο απο τη φυση ) μου επιτιθεσαι;

και εν τελει ,εχω δικαιωμα να θεωρω τους εν γνωσει  ενισχυοντες χρηματικα τους πουλοπιαστες ,ως συνενοχους και να τους το επισημαινω; ή απαγορευεται;

----------


## jk21

Στην ερωτηση που μου κανεις ,ναι δηλωνω παρανομος ως προς ενα κρατος ,που εχει νομο τον οποιο δεν ελεγχει ,παρα μονο μετα απο καταγγελια και τον εφαρμοζει με το ζορι και στους ηθικα παρανομους ,οχι μονο στους νομικα ! Δηλωνω επισης ,οτι μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη ,πως  υπηρχε περιπτωση τα πουλια , να πανε σε αλλα χερια (νεων παιδιων μας εδω μεσα και υστερα απο δικια μου προταση ,αλλα και σκεψη του προκατοχου τους ) και προετρεπα προς αυτο .Το ενα ατομο τελευταια στιγμη αρνηθηκε να προσπαθησει την εκτροφη ,για προσωπικους λογους του (κατι ειχε παει ασχημα στην εκτροφη του και δεν ενοιωθε ετοιμος ) , καποιο αλλο αρνηθηκε τοτε ,αλλα στην πορεια το βοηθησα να εχει συντομα ως δωρο απο γνωστο μου πουλια εκτροφης και θα μπορουσε ισως να παει και αλλου ,αλλα εμειναν προσωρινα σε μενα ,γιατι θελω του χρονου να επιστρεψουν στο παιδι που μου τις εδωσε και εδωσε και σε σενα και να προσπαθησει την εκτροφη ! 
Ναι ειμαι παρανομος Βασιλη ,γιατι θελω νεα παιδια να ξεκινουν με ευκολο τροπο την εκτροφη και να μην πανε και αυτα ,να αγορασουν πιασμενα !!!

δεν προκειται ομως να δωσω ποτε φραγκο σε αυτους που πιανουν πουλια !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> θεωρεις λοιπον οτι ενισχυουν και αυτοι εστω με μικρο μεριδιο το πουλοπιασιμο .Σεβαστη η θεση σου ,αν νομιζω οι δυο ευθυνες εχουν τεραστια διαφορα μεταξυ τους


Αυτό δεν το είπα εγώ.

Μην λες λόγια που δεν έχω πει.

Λέω ότι είναι παράνομοι όσοι έχουν στην κατοχή τους αγριοπούλια.

Τωρα για τις ευθύνες θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.....Δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες.

Σου επιτέθηκα γιατί δεν μου άρεσε το αρχικό μήνυμα σου που ανέφερα στο post 4....περι καθρεφτών...κλπ.

Επρεπε να βάλεις και τον εαυτό σου μέσα.

Απλά πράγματα.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Στην ερωτηση που μου κανεις ,ναι δηλωνω παρανομος
> 
> Ναι ειμαι παρανομος Βασιλη ,γιατι θελω νεα παιδια να ξεκινουν με ευκολο τροπο την εκτροφη και να μην πανε και αυτα ,να αγορασουν πιασμενα !!!


Μεγάλη δήλωση αυτή απο έναν Διαχειριστή που εφαρμόζει πιστα τους νόμους και τους κανόνες.

Τουλάχιστον είσαι ειλικρινής.

Και δεν σου κρύβω πως τωρα συμφωνούμε 100%.

Αρα για ποιον λόγο ενοχλήθηκες τόσο πολύ γι αυτα που έγραψα ?

Απλά πραγματα γράφω που πρέπει να ενημερώνονται όλα τα μέλη μας.

----------


## jk21

Κατηγορησα αυτους που εγνωσμενα ενισχυουν χρηματικα  πουλοπιαστες και για αυτο μου επιτεθηκες ! οχι κοιταξα στον καθρεπτη και δεν ειδα τον εαυτο μου μεσα ! νομιζω το ξερεις και συ αυτο .δεν εχω δωσει φραγκο για πιασμενο πουλι  ! βασικα εχω δωσει στη ζωη μου μονο 20 ευρω για ενα καναρινι και δεν εχω ξαναπληρωσει ουτε για ενα απο ολα τα αλλα που γεννηθηκανε στην εκτροφη μου .Εχω χαρισει παμπολα ,κλεβοντας την δουλεια απο ανθρωπους που ισως να μην εχουν πιασμενες καρδερινες ,αλλα κακομεταχειριζονται τα καναρινια στα μαγαζια τους .... 

δεν εχω δωσει ουτε ενα ευρω για να παρω μια καρδερινα εκτροφης ,αλλα παντοτε βρισκοτανε ατομα που παρα τις οποιες ατυχιες μου ,επιμενανε να ρισκαρουν στα χερια μου τα δικα τους πουλακια  !αυτο επρεπε να σου λεει κατι ! για αυτο ναι ,δεν νοιωθω οτι πρεπει να ντρεπομαι να κοιταχτω στον καθρεπτη

----------


## jk21

> Μεγάλη δήλωση αυτή απο έναν Διαχειριστή που εφαρμόζει πιστα τους νόμους και τους κανόνες.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον είσαι ειλικρινής.
> 
> Και δεν σου κρύβω πως τωρα συμφωνούμε 100%.
> 
> Αρα για ποιον λόγο ενοχλήθηκες τόσο πολύ γι αυτα που έγραψα ?
> 
> Απλά πραγματα γράφω που πρέπει να ενημερώνονται όλα τα μέλη μας.



τους κανονες τους εφαρμοζω ! τους νομους ειναι στο χερι σου αν ενοχλεισαι ,να με καταγγειλεις στα αρμοδια οργανα ! εδω δεν ειμαστε ελληνικη δικαιοσυνη ,αλλα διαχειριση ενος φορουμ με κανονες για αυτο ! 

για τα αλλα που σε ρωτησα  ,δεν πηρα ποτε απαντηση και δεν εκπλησσομαι .Αντε να αφησουμε τα μελη στην ησυχια τους ....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Κατηγορησα αυτους που εγνωσμενα ενισχυουν χρηματικα  πουλοπιαστες και για αυτο μου επιτεθηκες ! οχι κοιταξα στον καθρεπτη και δεν ειδα τον εαυτο μου μεσα ! νομιζω το ξερεις και συ αυτο .δεν εχω δωσει φραγκο για πιασμενο πουλι  ! βασικα εχω δωσει στη ζωη μου μονο 20 ευρω για ενα καναρινι και δεν εχω ξαναπληρωσει ουτε για ενα απο ολα τα αλλα που γεννηθηκανε στην εκτροφη μου .Εχω χαρισει παμπολα ,κλεβοντας την δουλεια απο ανθρωπους που ισως να μην εχουν πιασμενες καρδερινες ,αλλα κακομεταχειριζονται τα καναρινια στα μαγαζια τους .... 
> 
> δεν εχω δωσει ουτε ενα ευρω για να παρω μια καρδερινα εκτροφης ,αλλα παντοτε βρισκοτανε ατομα που παρα τις οποιες ατυχιες μου ,επιμενανε να ρισκαρουν στα χερια μου τα δικα τους πουλακια  !αυτο επρεπε να σου λεει κατι ! για αυτο ναι ,δεν νοιωθω οτι πρεπει να ντρεπομαι να κοιταχτω στον καθρεπτη



Κάτι παρόμοιο κάνω και γω ορέ.

Το ξέρεις καλά άλλωστε..και συ όπως και πάρα πολλά μέλη στο Φόρουμ που έχω δωρίσει άπειρα πουλάκια.

Δεν σου είπα ότι έκανες κάτι κακό. (βεβαια αυτα είναι άσχετα με την συζήτηση μας)

Περί νομοθεσίας όμως είμαστε όλοι παράνομοι και θα έπρεπε να είχαμε κοιταχτεί όλοι...μα όλοι.... στον περιβόητο καθρέπτη.(το λέω για εκατοστή φορά σήμερα)

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> τους κανονες τους εφαρμοζω ! τους νομους ειναι στο χερι σου αν ενοχλεισαι ,να με καταγγειλεις στα αρμοδια οργανα ! εδω δεν ειμαστε ελληνικη δικαιοσυνη ,αλλα διαχειριση ενος φορουμ με κανονες για αυτο ! 
> 
> για τα αλλα που σε ρωτησα  ,δεν πηρα ποτε απαντηση και δεν εκπλησσομαι .Αντε να αφησουμε τα μελη στην ησυχια τους ....


Τώρα δέσαμε...

Οτι σου έμεινε αναπάντητο μου το λες.

.........................

Και κλείνω εδώ.

----------


## ninos

Βασίλη.. Σου φταίει ο Δημήτρης ; Σου φταίει το φόρουμ ; Σου φταίνε οι κανόνες ;  Με έχεις μπερδέψει !!! 


Δεν σου άρεσε κάτι στα λόγια του Δημήτρη,



> Σου επιτέθηκα γιατί δεν μου άρεσε το αρχικό μήνυμα σου που ανέφερα στο post 4....περι καθρεφτών...κλπ.


αλλά έβαλες όλο του φόρουμ μέσα



> Για ψαχτείτε λίγο ρε μάγκες εκει στη Διαχείρηση. Εμεις δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να διαγράφουμε μηνύματα όπως την έχετε εσείς.



Επίσης, γράφεις,



> Λέω ότι είναι παράνομοι όσοι έχουν στην κατοχή τους αγριοπούλια.


ενώ εδώ τους βάζεις όλους μέσα, 



> Ολα τα πουλιά που έχουμε στην κατοχή μας προέχονται απο πιασμένα πουλιά.
> 
> Και τα καναρίνια.
> 
> Τα πάντα όλα.
> 
> Κανένα πουλί δεν προ-υπήρχε στο κλουβί.
> 
> Οπότε ή το ψάξουμε...ή όχι....το αποτελεσμα είναι το ίδιο.


Επίσης, 



> Τωρα για τις ευθύνες θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.....Δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες.


ενώ εδώ ανέφερες.. 



> .......Οπότε όλοι είμαστε παράνομοι. Απο τον πουλοπιάστη μέχρι και μένα ...και σένα. Δεν θα κοιτάξω ποιος είναι πιο παράνομος πιο πολύ.


και τέλος, το ποστ μου θεωρώ, ότι είναι ξεκάθαρο και συμφώνησες. Άρα τι το συνεχίζουμε ;;




> ο ένας μιλά για "απαγόρευση" και ο άλλος για "ηθική".. Καμία σχέση.. 
> 
> - Αυτό που κάνει ο πουλοπιάστης, είναι και παράνομο και όχι ηθικό, αφού καταστρέφει και δεν σέβεται την φύση που τον συντηρεί και τον έχει αναθρέψει. 
> - Αυτός που κατέχει πουλιά, είναι παράνομος σύμφωνα με τους νόμους του κράτους, αλλά επειδή δεν διεκδικεί πιασμένα, δεν συμβάλλει στο έργο και την αύξηση των πουλοπιαστών. Με λίγα λόγια δεν δίνει τροφή σε αυτή την κακή συνήθεια. 
> 
> Απο την άλλη, εάν κάποιος δεν γνωρίζει το γενεαλογικό δένδρο του πτηνού, εάν είναι και αρχάριος, τότε μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να την "πατήσει".. Εαν το μάθει, με τον "α" ή "β" τρόπο (όντως τρομερά δύσκολο), αρχικά δεν χαρακτηρίζεται "μη ηθικός", αλλά "εξαπατημένος". Εκεί όμως, θα πρέπει να πάρει και την απόφαση για το πουλί που έχει στην κατοχή του.
> 
> Απλά τα πράγματα.. Μην σπέρνουμε τον πανικό για το τίποτα...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Το ξαναλέω Στέλιο.

Δεν μου άρεσε το μηνυμα το οποί δημοσίευσε περι καθρεπτών.

Δεν μου άρεσε γιατί δεν βγήκε η Διαχείρηση να του πει ότι δεν ισχύουν αυτά απου γράφει....αφού και ο ίδιος δήλωσε ότι είναι παράνομος.

ή κάνω λάθος ?

Εκτός αν οι Διαχειριστές μπορούν να γράφουν ότι θέλουν....και έχουν το "αλάθητο"

Τότε πάω πάσο.

----------


## vag21

τα ερωτηματα σας μου θυμιζουν ,το η κοτα εκανε το αβγο ή το αβγο την κοτα?

----------


## VASSILIOS

> τα ερωτηματα σας μου θυμιζουν ,το η κοτα εκανε το αβγο ή το αβγο την κοτα?


*Λύθηκε ο αιώνιος γρίφος: η κότα έκανε τελικά το αβγό**Για να σχηματιστεί το κέλυφος απαιτείται πρωτεΐνη που εντοπίζεται μόνο στις ωοθήκες της κότας*
*ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ Πρόκειται για ένα ερώτημα που έχει απασχολήσει τα πιο λαμπρά επιστημονικά μυαλά από την αυγή του πολιτισμού ως σήμερα: η κότα έκανε το αβγό ή το αβγό την κότα; Τώρα ερευνητές από τα Πανεπιστήμια του Σέφιλντ και του Γουόρικ πιστεύουν ότι βρήκαν τη λύση στον προαιώνιο γρίφο. 

Οπως αναφέρουν, η κότα είναι αυτή που κάνει το αβγό: και τούτο διότι προκειμένου να σχηματιστεί το κέλυφος του αβγού, είναι απαραίτητη μια πρωτεΐνη που εντοπίζεται μόνο στις ωοθήκες της κότας. 

Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές, η ύπαρξη αυτής της πρωτεΐνης, που ονομάζεται ovocledidin-17 (ΟC-17), δείχνει πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία ότι το αβγό μπορεί να υπάρξει μόνο αν προηγουμένως βρεθεί εντός της κόταςάρα η κότα είναι εκείνη που προϋπάρχει. Η συγκεκριμένη πρωτεΐνη δρα ως καταλύτης ο οποίος επιταχύνει την ανάπτυξη του κελύφους, χωρίς το οποίο δεν είναι δυνατόν να αναπτυχθεί το κλωσόπουλο. 

Π ροκειμένου να δοθεί η απάντηση στο «καυτό» ερώτημα, οι ερευνητές χρησιμοποίησαν έναν πολύ ισχυρό υπολογιστή ώστε να «ζουμάρουν» στον σχηματισμό του αβγού. Ο υπολογιστής, ο οποίος ονομάζεται ΗΕCΤoR και βρίσκεται στο Εδιμβούργο, αποκάλυψε ότι η ΟC-17 είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη για να ξεκινήσει η κρυστάλλωση, το πρώτο στάδιο δημιουργίας του κελύφους. 

Οπως ανέφερε ο δρ Κόλιν Φρίμαν από το Τμήμα Μηχανικής Υλικών του Πανεπιστημίου Σέφιλντ που συμμετείχε στη μελέτη, «επί μακρόν επικρατούσε η άποψη ότι το το αβγό προηγήθηκε, ωστόσο έχουμε πλέον τις επιστημονικές αποδείξεις στα χέρια μας που δείχνουν περά από κάθε αμφιβολία ότι χωρίς την κότα αβγό δεν θα υπήρχε».*

----------


## vicky_ath

> Απλά είδα αυτό το "τελείως άκυρο" μήνυμα απο Διαχειριστή....που προσβάλει πολύ κόσμο.
> 
> Δεν γίνεται να μείνει ασχολίστο βρε Βίκυ.


Εγώ δεν είδα κάπου προσβολή σε κανέναν... ούτε μου φάνηκε άκυρο το μήνυμα του Δημήτρη.




> Η κατοχή ιθαγεννών δαχτυλιδωμένων και μη.....ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΩΣ....στη χώρα μας.
> 
> Οπότε όλοι είμαστε παράνομοι.
> 
> Απο τον πουλοπιάστη μέχρι και μένα ...και σένα.


Ουσιαστικά οι περισσότεροι από εμάς είμαστε παράνομοι ακόμα και αν έχουμε καναρινάκια ή παπαγάλους αφού το να έχουμε πάνω από 5 πτηνά στο σπίτι μας χωρίς άδεια είναι παράνομο. Άρα μην το πιάσουμε αυτό...




> Παρ. 2. Απαγορεύεται επίσης:
> 
> α) Η σύλληψη, η διατήρηση σε  αιχμαλακτία, η αγοραπωλησία, η κατοχή, η μεταφορά, η εισαγωγή και η  εξαγωγή κάθε είδους ζωντανού πτερωτού θηράματος, *με εξαίρεση από την  απαγόρευση αυτή* των θηραμάτων της περιπτ. γ) της παραγράφου 1 του άρθρου  *3, καθώς και εκείνων που προέρχονται από τεχνητή εκτροφή*, τις  ελεγχόμενες κυνηγετικές περιοχές ή το εξωτερικό, εφόσον τηρήθηκαν οι  νόμιμες διαδικασίες απόκτησής τους.
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Κάνω λάθος ?


Ναι, μάλλον κάνεις λάθος αφού λέει ότι η τεχνητή εκτροφή εξαιρείται... τώρα τι εννοεί με το τεχνητή εκτροφή είναι άλλη ιστορία βέβαια...

----------


## Steliosan

Οι θεσεις μου στο θεμα καρδερινων και στο θεμα κατοχης τους νομιζω ειναι γνωστες.
Οσο μα οσο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εκτρεφουν καρδερινες,μουλακια κτλ και γενικως οσο υπαρχει ζητηση παντα μα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπαρχει η προσφορα δηλαδη οι πουλοπιαστες.
Οποιος εχει στην κατοχη του καρδερινες εκτροφης ή πιασμενες ειναι το ιδιο και το αυτο το ενα ενισχυει το αλλο και θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση στους κατοχους καρδερινας.
Οι καρδερινες σας εχουν ζησει μεχρι τα γεραματα τους μεχρι να πει στοπ το βιολογικο τους ρολοι ή ξαφνικα τις βλεπετε πεθαμενες και στα ποσα χρονια;

----------


## Steliosan

O φυλακισμενος εχει να πει κατι:
Ευχαριστω.
<u>

----------


## mitsman

για ολα φταιει ο ΟΤΕ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτή όντως πολύ καλή ερώτηση ...




> Οι καρδερινες σας εχουν ζησει μεχρι τα γεραματα τους μεχρι να πει στοπ  το βιολογικο τους ρολοι ή ξαφνικα τις βλεπετε πεθαμενες και στα ποσα  χρονια;


Και αλήθεια, για πείτε γνώμη το τι δεν κάνουμε σωστά; Μήπως δεν είναι μόνο η διατροφή, ο χώρος, η θέση της φωλιάς κ.α οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την επιτυχία στην αναπαραγωγή;

----------


## Panos Timbrado

> Οι θεσεις μου στο θεμα καρδερινων και στο θεμα κατοχης τους νομιζω ειναι γνωστες.
> Οσο μα οσο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εκτρεφουν καρδερινες,μουλακια κτλ και γενικως οσο υπαρχει ζητηση παντα μα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπαρχει η προσφορα δηλαδη οι πουλοπιαστες.
> Οποιος εχει στην κατοχη του καρδερινες εκτροφης ή πιασμενες ειναι το ιδιο και το αυτο το ενα ενισχυει το αλλο και θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση στους κατοχους καρδερινας.
> Οι καρδερινες σας εχουν ζησει μεχρι τα γεραματα τους μεχρι να πει στοπ το βιολογικο τους ρολοι ή ξαφνικα τις βλεπετε πεθαμενες και στα ποσα χρονια;


Βρε Στελιο δεν θελω να ακουω τετοια.........
-Εγω δεν εχω καρδερινες αλλα ξερω πολλους που οι καρδερινες που πεθαναν μεχρι και 15χρονων (δεν ειναι ατομα του
φορουμ)
-Επισης εκτως απο τον σκυλο αλλα ακομα και σε αυτο το ζώο η αγαπη που τρεφουμε οι ανθρωποι ειναι 
καθαρα εγωηστικη. Κανενα καναρινη, παπαγαλος, αγριοπουλι, κοτα, κλπ.......... δεν μας θελει.
Ο ανθρωπος ειναι ενα ων που τον χαρακτηριζει ο ναρκισησμος του.... απλη ψυχιατρική ειναι ( Ματθαιος Γιωσαφατ)
- Φυση σχεδον δεν υπαρχει ειναι ελενχομενη πληρως απο τον ανθρωπο τα κατι χιλιαδες τετραγωνικα στρεματα που υπαρχουν σε 
εθνικους δρυμούς της Ελλαδος και αλλα οπως ειναι το Σερενγκετι στην Αφρικη, το Γελοουστουν στην Αμερικη για να πηγαινουν η τουριστες να κανουν σαφαρι, πικ-νικ κλπ δεν μου λενε κατι..... αν αναλογιστής την συνολική εκταση της γης....
- Ειμαι λατρεις της φυσης συνολικα, πανιδα, χλωρίδα, γεωγραφικη ομορφια των τοπιων της να το ξεκαθαρησω 
για να μην μπερδευτεί κανεις.
- Η καρδερινα ειναι πανεμορφη απο καθε άποψη, φωνη, χρωματα, προσοπικοτητα κλπ........
ας συνεχησουμε την στήριξη των εκτροφεων της και παλι καλα στην Ελλαδα εχουμε πολους αξιόλογους εκτροφης της
και ετσι δεν θα υπαρχουν πουλοπιαστες αλλα εκτροφης της και κανενας δεν θα ενδιαφερετε για τα πιασμενα. Καποτε η
μπαλκανικα εκτροφης εκανε και 250 ευρο, τωρα εχει περιπου στα 50-80 ευρο και οσο αυξανοντε οι σωστοι εκτροφεις θα πεσει κιαλο και θα ειναι ποιο ευκολο να την αγοραση ο καθενας, α και το ποιο συμαντικο τις χαριζουν σημερα μερικοι....
-Τελος με ενθουσιώδης και συνεσθιματικες μας στασης κανουμε κακο αντη καλο, ολοι εδω κατηγορουμε τα πετ για τις 
συνθικες που ζουν τα πουλια, τις τιμες, την εμπορικη καθαρα σταση τους και τις τροφες που πουλανε που τις κατηγορείτε 
ως σαπια,νεκρα,τοξικα, και κυριος τις ετοιμες αυγοτροφες, εγω ξερω μια ιστορια που ολλοι τη ξερετε, οταν 
ενας ανθρωπος εβγαλε τροφες για τα πουλακια μας απο την τρελα που εχει για αυτα κανοντας το καλητερο δηνατο
με βασεις και γνωση πανω σε αυτο με την συνεχη υποστιριξη που θα μπορουσε ετσι να μας παρεχει γνωριζοντας τι τρωνε τα πουλια μας, αυτον κοιταξαν πολλοι και καταφεραν να τον γκρεμισουν κατηγοροντας τον ως εμπορα τωρα ας τρεχουμε ολλοι στα πετ σοπ
που μας αγαπανε εμας και τα πουλκια........... δηλαδι εναντιονομαστε στα πετ και μετα στελνουμε τον κοσμο εκει......
Δεν καταλαβαινω  ::

----------


## jk21

> Οι θεσεις μου στο θεμα καρδερινων και στο θεμα κατοχης τους νομιζω ειναι γνωστες.
> Οσο μα οσο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που εκτρεφουν καρδερινες,μουλακια κτλ και γενικως οσο υπαρχει ζητηση παντα μα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπαρχει η προσφορα δηλαδη οι πουλοπιαστες.
> Οποιος εχει στην κατοχη του καρδερινες εκτροφης ή πιασμενες ειναι το ιδιο και το αυτο το ενα ενισχυει το αλλο και θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση στους κατοχους καρδερινας.
> Οι καρδερινες σας εχουν ζησει μεχρι τα γεραματα τους μεχρι να πει στοπ το βιολογικο τους ρολοι ή ξαφνικα τις βλεπετε πεθαμενες και στα ποσα χρονια;



Στελιο σεβομαι πληρως τη σταση σου ,απεναντι στην αγρια πανιδα και τη θαυμαζω ! ειλικρινα μαζι με σενα ,δεν θα ηθελα (και το εχω πει ξεκαθαρα και αλλες φορες ) σε ειδη που δεν υπαρχει εκτροφη ,να αρχιζει να υπαρχει .Ειναι κατι που πολλους τους βρισκει αντιθετους .Θα την αποδεχομουν ισως ,μονο υπο καθεστως επιστημονικης ερευνας ή κινδυνου υπαρκτου καποιου ειδους και με σκοπο την ενισχυση του ειδους στη φυση ,οταν φυσικα αυτο ελεγχεται πληρως απο κρατικους επιστημονικους φορεις 

ομως οσο αφορα τα πουλια ,τα οποια ηδη εκτρεφονται ,αν υπαρξει σημαντικη και στο βαθμο που υπαρχει σημερα εκτροφη πραγματικη ,η προσφορα που θα υπαρχει δεν θα ειναι απαραιτητα οι πουλοπιαστες .Καποιος θα ρωτησει ... δηλαδη τωρα στα πουλια εκτροφης η προσφορα γινεται απο τους πουλοπιαστες; πως τους ενισχυουμε; οταν αγοραζουμε ανημερωτοι πουλια απο φωλιες ,ναι τους ενισχυουμε .Οταν οσοι εκτρεφουν ή οσοι θελουν να κανουν εκτροφη ,εκτος απο πουλια πραγματικης εκτροφης ,αγοραζουν και πιασμενα ,γιατι νομιζουν οτι αυτο θα τους διευκολυνει τον σκοπο τους με λιγοτερα εξοδα (ασχετα αν ουσιαστικα κανουν λαθος και το πληρωνουν αργα ή γρηγορα ... ) ναι την << προσφορα >> την ελεγχουν και οι πουλοπιαστες και κερδιζουν και αυτοι 

Οσο ομως υπαρχει ενας χωρος ,ενας διαδικτυακος χωρος που μιλα για πραγματικη εκτροφη και μονο ,που ζητα να βαζουνε να βλεπουμε  τα πουλια καθως κλωσσανε και μεγαλωνουν μικρα και να μην αναφερομαστε σε εκτροφικες επιτυχιες μονο στα λογια (για να μας στειλει μετα πμ ο <<νεος >> να ζητησει πουλια που ειναι ανυπαρκτα ... αλλα ολο και καπου θα βρουμε να του δωσουμε ) ,οσο υπαρχει ο χωρος που ενημερωνει για τις εγκυρες διαστασεις δαχτυλιδιων ,οσο υπαρχει ο χωρος που προτεινει τον μεγιστο δυνατο χωρο που μπορει ο καθενας  για τα πουλια αυτα (τα γεννημενα μονο σε κλουβι ) ,οσο αυξανονται τα μελη που εκτρεφουν και  χαριζουν σε αλλα νεοτερα στο χωρο ,που κρινουν ως αξια για κατι τετοιο , οι πουλοπιαστες θα εχουν ολοενα και πιο δυσκολο εργο να προωθησουν την πραματεια τους .

θα μου πεις ... δεν μπορουσατε αν θελατε να στηριξετε τη ζωη των πουλιων των γεννημενων στη φυση ,να προβαλλετε μονο αυτη και να μην δινετε εκτος απο τους σωστους εκτροφεις ,πληροφοριες και στους λαθος ; .... 

θα σου απαντησω οτι αν δεν τις μαθαινανε εδω ,θα εφαρμοζανε κατι αλλο που θα ητανε λαθος .Δεν θα τους σταματουσαμε απο το λαθος 


αλλα το κυριοτερο .... αν δεν πας στο σπιτι του τελωνη ,αν δεν του δειξεις οτι ενδιαφερεσαι πραγματικα για αυτον,αν δεν φας μαζι του  ,δεν προκειται να τον αλλαξεις !

http://users.sch.gr/aiasgr/Agiologia...aggelisths.htm

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ* 
>                 Δηλ εγω και άλλοι πολλοί εδώ μέσα που έχουμε μουλάκι και δεν ξέρουμε τους γονείς....ισχύουν αυτα που γράφεις ?
> 
> Ειμαστε σοβαροί ?
> 
> Για χαλάρωσε Μήτσο.


 Βρε πως σε βλεπω να δινεις στο τελος τις καρδερινες στον  Πανο και να ξαναπερνεις τα τιμπραντο,για να μη σε πιασουν  :Anim 45:

----------


## orion

Ευτυχώς που εκτρέφω timbrados !!!  :Anim 45:

----------


## vag21

> Ευτυχώς που εκτρέφω timbrados !!!


αχ αχ αχ να ταν και discontinuo 

ελα σταματα πλακα κανω  :Scared0012:

----------


## panos70

τα clasico  ειναι αλλη φαση ,συνεχομενος γρηγορος μεταλικος ηχος που σε διαπερνα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ολο λετε οτι εμεις οι νεοι ειμαστε το μελλον της ορνιθοκουλτουρας στην Ελλαδα.. φανταζομαι δεν λετε μονο για τους παπαγαλους, τα καναρινια και τα παραδεισια.. αλλα και τα ιθαγενη.. εμενα και τοσα αλλα παιδια της ηλικιας μου αλλα και μεγαλυτερα μου, μας αρεσουν τα ιθαγενη.. θελουμε ή θα θελαμε να εχουμε καποιο ζευγαρακι καρδερινες, φλωρους κτλ. ομως.. με τοση ενταση, τοσο εκνευρισμο, τοσο καιρο, εδω μεσα στην ενοτητα των ιθαγενων.. βαζετε το μελλον την ορνιθοκουλτουρας και συγκεκριμενα την εκτροφη των ιθαγενων, πολλα μα πολλα βηματα πισω. σχεδον καθε thread που αφορα τα ιθαγενη καταληγει σε λογομαχιες, και μετα επιμενετε να ανοιγουν ολοι νεα thread ακομη και για την πιο "ανουσια" απορια. ε, γιατι να θελει κανεις να ανοιξει ενα thread οπου θα φοβαται μην ξεκινησει καμια διαμαχη και να νιωθει ενοχος μετα???????

ελεγα να μην σχολιασω το παρον θεμα ουτε κανενα αλλο οπου μονο πονοκεφαλο μου προκαλουν, αλλα δεν γινεται να ανοιγω ενα thread ιθαγενων και να βλεπω κατι ανουσιους τσακωμους, αντι για υλικο που θα βοηθησουν νεα παιδια, αλλα και μεγαλους ανθρωπους που ενδιαφερονται για το αντικειμενο.

ημαρτον πια..

----------


## mitsman

Νικο για ολα φταινει παλιογεροι.... ολοι οι τσακωμοι γινονται απο τους παλιογερους και μετα πινουν καφε μεταξυ τους.... τους εχω βαρεθει... για αυτο στηριζω τις ελπιδες μου σε εσας!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ολο λετε οτι εμεις οι νεοι ειμαστε το μελλον της ορνιθοκουλτουρας στην Ελλαδα.. φανταζομαι δεν λετε μονο για τους παπαγαλους, τα καναρινια και τα παραδεισια.. αλλα και τα ιθαγενη.. εμενα και τοσα αλλα παιδια της ηλικιας μου αλλα και μεγαλυτερα μου, μας αρεσουν τα ιθαγενη.. θελουμε ή θα θελαμε να εχουμε καποιο ζευγαρακι καρδερινες, φλωρους κτλ. ομως.. με τοση ενταση, τοσο εκνευρισμο, τοσο καιρο, εδω μεσα στην ενοτητα των ιθαγενων.. βαζετε το μελλον την ορνιθοκουλτουρας και συγκεκριμενα την εκτροφη των ιθαγενων, πολλα μα πολλα βηματα πισω. σχεδον καθε thread που αφορα τα ιθαγενη καταληγει σε λογομαχιες, και μετα επιμενετε να ανοιγουν ολοι νεα thread ακομη και για την πιο "ανουσια" απορια. ε, γιατι να θελει κανεις να ανοιξει ενα thread οπου θα φοβαται μην ξεκινησει καμια διαμαχη και να νιωθει ενοχος μετα???????
> 
> ελεγα να μην σχολιασω το παρον θεμα ουτε κανενα αλλο οπου μονο πονοκεφαλο μου προκαλουν, αλλα δεν γινεται να ανοιγω ενα thread ιθαγενων και να βλεπω κατι ανουσιους τσακωμους, αντι για υλικο που θα βοηθησουν νεα παιδια, αλλα και μεγαλους ανθρωπους που ενδιαφερονται για το αντικειμενο.
> 
> ημαρτον πια..


Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση Νικόλα (Λαμόγιο)

Ρώτα εσύ παλικάρι μου ότι απορία έχεις....Μην κολώνεις.

Ασε μας εμάς να λέμε τα δικά μας.Βέβαια...έτσι μαθαίνεις και τις κακοτοπιές.

Οσο για τους τσακωμούς στα ιθαγεννή πάντα υπήρχαν και πάντα θα υπάρχουν.Ατιμη φάρα.Το έχω ξαναπεί.

Και αν ο κάπτεν του καραβιού δεν είναι καλός ...τότε το οδηγεί πάντα σε φουρτούνες.

Η εκτροφή τους είναι απο ανθρώπους περίεργους...με πολύ γερά νεύρα.

----------


## Steliosan

> Νικο για ολα φταινει παλιογεροι.... ολοι οι τσακωμοι γινονται απο τους παλιογερους και μετα πινουν καφε μεταξυ τους.... τους εχω βαρεθει... για αυτο στηριζω τις ελπιδες μου σε εσας!!!!



Και'συ να προσθεσεις ενα τετραγωνο στην υπογραφη σου με δυο ρατσακια και ασε τις καρδερινες και τα μουλακια.
Παντως συμφωνω μαζι σου εν μερη.

----------


## jk21

Νικο σε σενα και στα νεα παιδια ,οφειλω στο βαθμο που αναλογει ,ενα μεγαλο συγνωμη ! το αν ανοιγονται χρησιμα θεματα εδω ή οχι ,νομιζω ειναι ορατο και θα ειναι ορατο και οταν αυτοι που τα ανοιξανε ,θα ξεκουραζονται αργα ή γρηγορα στον καναπε τους .Το αν συνεχεια βλεπεις συγκρουσεις στα ιθαγενη ,εισαι πανεξυπνος και ξερεις την εξηγηση

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*             Ατιμη φάρα.Το έχω ξαναπεί.
> 
> Και αν ο κάπτεν του καραβιού δεν είναι καλός ...τότε το οδηγεί πάντα σε φουρτούνες.
> 
> Η εκτροφή τους είναι απο ανθρώπους περίεργους...με πολύ γερά νεύρα.


 Βασιλη ποιος ειναι ο καπτεν του καραβιου τι εννοεις ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη ποιος ειναι ο καπτεν του καραβιου τι εννοεις ;


Είσαι ο μόνος που το παρατήρησε...

Εχει πολλές έννοιες.

Ο κάπτεν μπορεί να είναι ο ίδιος ο εκτροφέας...

Και όσο αναφορά τις πολύ σωστές παρατηρήσεις του Νικολάκη....ο κάπτεν θα μπορούσε να είναι αυτός ο οποίος καθοδηγεί...ή νομίζει ότι καθοδηγεί όλα αυτά τα νέα παιδια που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με το κάτι το παραπάνω...από ένα απλό καναρινάκι.Και οδηγεί συνεχώς το καράβι σε φουρτούνες.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Nικολα μια "γραβάτα" από έμενα τον "παλιόγερο" φετινή,γεννημένη σε κλουβί,έτσι για να σε βάλω στο παιχνίδι.

Η παράγραφος 3 του άρθρου 1, ξεχωρίζει τους τίμιους εμπόρους,από τους λιγότερο τίμιους
όχι τους οικολόγους, το έχω γράψει και άλλη φορά (αν θέλουμε να περάσουμε απέναντι,ας το κάνουμε σωστά)

----------


## mitsman

Ελλαδα ειμαστε, μια χωρα μεσα στη θαλασσα με πολυ καλη ναυτοπλοοια και γεματη καραβια! Πολλοι καπετανιοι.... δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι ολοι θελουν να βουλιαξουν την ψαροβαρκα....
Ας παρει ο καθενας το δικο του τιμονι και ας αρμενισει.........

Τι να τα κανω τα καραβια αν δεν μου μαθουν να τιμονευω????????? μαλλον πλακα θελουν να μου κανουν και να γελασουν μαζι μου!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Nικολα μια "γραβάτα" από έμενα τον "παλιόγερο" φετινή,γεννημένη σε κλουβί,έτσι για να σε βάλω στο παιχνίδι.


το εκτιμω Νικο, και σε ευχαριστω πολυ!! αλλα απο την στιγμη που δεν μπορω να προσφερω τα στοιχειωδη που χρειαζεται μια καρδερινα (μια ανετη μεγαλη κλουβα και κυριως ησυχια) δεν νομιζω οτι ειμαι ετοιμος ακομη για καρδερινες, οσο και να θελω!! οταν θα εχω την δυνατοτητα να προσφερω σε ενα τοσο δυσκολο πουλι οσα χρειαζεται, τοτε μετα χαρας να δεχτω!

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Για δειτε παρακατω και ψαξτε και στον πινακα σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκετε γιατί άλλαξαν τα πράγματα για τους γερακαριδες και ισως και για τους καρδεριναδες 

4860
ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΣΕΩΣ (ΤΕΥΧΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ)

Άρθρο 9
α) Σε εφαρμογή της εξουσιοδοτικής διάταξης του 
άρθρου 8 παράγραφος 2 του Κανονισμού (EK) αριθ. 
338/97, απαγορεύεται η εισαγωγή, εξαγωγή, κατοχή και 
η διατήρηση ζώντων ζώων που αφορούν σε είδη που 
περιλαμβάνονται στο Παράρτημα Α του Κανονισμού (ΕΚ) 
338/97, όπως αυτό κάθε φορά ισχύει, όταν ο σκοπός των 
ως άνω ενεργειών είναι είτε το εμπόριο και η διάθεσή 
τους στην Ελληνική αγορά προκειμένου τα ζώα αυτά 
να χρησιμοποιηθούν ως προσωπικά ή οικιακά, είτε αυτή 
καθαυτή η κατοχή και διατήρησή τους για προσωπικούς 
ή οικιακούς λόγους.
*β) Οι απαγορεύσεις της ως άνω διάταξης δεν ισχύουν:
*
*β1) εφόσον πρόκειται για ζώα που ανήκουν σε είδη που* 
*περιλαμβάνονται στο παράρτημα Χ του Καν. 865/2006,* 
*όπως τροποποιήθηκε και κάθε φορά ισχύει, καθώς και* 
*για υβρίδιά τους, εφόσον έχουν γεννηθεί και εκτραφεί* 
*σε αιχμαλωσία και φέρουν σήμανση σύμφωνα με το* 
*άρθρο 66 παρ. 1 του ως άνω Κανονισμού.*
*β2) εφόσον πρόκειται για πτηνά (Aves spp.) ή ερπε−*
*τά της οικογένειας Testudinidae (χερσαίες χελώνες),* 
*τα οποία έχουν γεννηθεί και εκτραφεί σε αιχμαλωσία* 
*σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του κεφαλαίου ΧΙΙΙ (άρθρο* 
*54) του Καν. (ΕΚ) αριθ. 865/2006 και φέρουν σήμανση* 
*σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 66 παρ. 1 του* 
*εν λόγω κανονισμού και υπό την προϋπόθεση ότι τα* 
*δείγματα καλύπτονται από ανάλογο έγγραφο (άδεια ή* 
*πιστοποιητικό), στα πλαίσια του εν λόγω κανονισμού* 
*και της παρούσας, όπου αναφέρονται τα στοιχεία της* 
*σήμανσης.*

*β3) εφόσον πρόκειται για πτηνά του Παραρτήματος* 
*Ι της Σύμβασης CITES που εκτράφηκαν σε αιχμαλωσία* 
*για εμπορικούς σκοπούς σε επιχειρήσεις που περιλαμ−*
*βάνονται στο Μητρώο της Γραμματείας CITES, σύμφων
**με το Ψήφισμα Συνδ. 12.10 (Rev. CoP15) και υπό την 
*
*προϋπόθεση ότι τα δείγματα καλύπτονται από ανάλο−*
*γο έγγραφο (άδεια ή πιστοποιητικό) στα πλαίσια της* 
*Σύμβασης CITES, και της παρούσας.*
*β4) εφόσον πρόκειται για ζώα που αποκτήθηκαν, ή* 
*εισήχθησαν στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση πριν να αρχίσουν* 
*να εφαρμόζονται για τα συγκεκριμένα δείγματα οι δι−*
*ατάξεις που αφορούν τα είδη του Παραρτήματος Ι της* 
*CITES, του Παραρτήματος Γ1 του κανονισμού (EOK) αριθ.* 
*3628/82 ή του Παραρτήματος Α του Κανονισμού (ΕΚ)* 
*αριθ. 338/97, πράγμα που θα πρέπει να αποδεικνύεται με* 
*την επίδειξη σχετικού πιστοποιητικού, που θα καλύπτει* 
*τα εν λόγω δείγματα, εκδοθέντος σε πιστοποίηση των* 
*ανωτέρω από την κατά τόπο αρμόδια Διαχειριστική* 
*Αρχή CITES.* 
*γ) Για τις παραβάσεις του παρόντος άρθρου έχουν* 
*εφαρμογή οι ποινικές και διοικητικές διατάξεις που ανα−*

*φέρονται στο άρθρο 10 της παρούσης.
*

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο επειδη στους πολλους τα νομικα ειναι δυσκολα ,θα σου ηταν ευκολο να μας πεις τουλαχιστον για τους κατοχους γερακιων ,ποιες ειναι οι αλλαγες με απλο τροπο; πιστευω αν εχουν υπαρξει ευρυτερες αλλαγες ,στην πορεια θα υπαρξουν ανακοινωσεις και απο τους συλλογους που θα ειναι κατατοπιστικες

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Αν λέγαμε για πέρυσι πχ στηνΕλλαδα ως μοναδική χώρα στην Ευρώπη η και στον κόσμο επιτρεπόταν μονο 2 είδη γερακιών !!!!
Τωρα οπως και σε ολη την ευρωπη επιτρέπονται ολα τα αρπακτικα πτηνά που ειναι απο εκτροφεία και με τα αναλογα χαρτια
Αλλα εκτος απο τα αρπακτικα πτηνά ειναι μεσα και παρα πολα αλλα ειδη

  Μπείτεεδω (((http://www.ypeka.gr/LinkClick.aspx?f...language=el-GR)))   και βρείτε την κατηγορία που θελετε

Ο νομος αλλαξε τον δευτερο του 13 αλλα τωρα μονο γίνεται γνωστός !!!

----------


## jk21

αρπακτικα και απο εκτροφεια της ελλαδος  ή του εξωτερικου με συγκεκριμενα χαρτια και συγκεκριμενο τροπο εισαγωγης;

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Απο οπουδήποτε 
Με χαρτιά CITES αν πρόκειται για ευρωπαϊκά είδη 
Αλλα το θεμα εδω δεν ειναι τα γερακια αλλα οι καρδερινες η κοτσύφια κτλ

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο πιστευω θα μαθουμε συντομα και για αυτα επισημα ,αλλα αν μιλαμε για αναγνωριση πουλιων προστατευομενων με τη συνθηκη cites και γεννημενων ομως στην ελλαδα (απο ελληνες εκτροφεις και οχι ισως καποιους ευρωπαιους πολιτες που μενουν στην ελλαδα ,αλλα ειναι υπο το νομικο καθεστως του κρατους στο οποιο ειναι πολιτες ) τοτε ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα ισχυει και για τα αλλα ειδη ,με μοναδικη περιπτωση εξαιρεσης ,τα γερακια τα οποια επιτρεπονται πια ,να ηταν σε λιγοτερο αυστηρο καθεστως προστασιας σε σχεση πχ με τις καρδερινες .θα δειξει .Αν δει το θεμα καποιο παιδι με νομικες γνωσεις και μπορει να βγαλει συμπερασμα ,ας μας πει .Το σιγουρο ειναι παντως ,οτι ακομα και να δινεται αδεια ,θα δινετε σε εκτροφεις που θα οργανωθουν υπο συγκεκριμενο νομικο καθεστως ελεγχου της εκτροφης τους απο το κρατος και αυτο δεν εχει ακομα ξεκινησει .Μαλλον σε πρωτη φαση ,θα αφορα τους κατοχους πουλιων ,εισαγμενων απο το εξωτερικο,με νομιμα χαρτια συνοδευομενα .Μεχρι περυσι που ειχα δει τα φυσικα προσωπα που ειχαν δικαιωμα εισαγωγης πανιδας (πχ πουλιων εκτροφης ) ή ειδων πανιδας (πχ γουνες ) προστατευομενης ,δεν ειχα αναγνωρισει κανενα ονομα απο αυτα που ακουγονται στο χωρο ειτε οτι εχουν ειτε οτι διαθετους πουλια απο το εξωτερικο

----------


## aeras

Χρήστο, τα γεράκια που γεννιούνται στην Ελλάδα πως τα νομιμοποιείται? Απο γονείς του εξωτερικού νόμιμα εισαχθέντες με πιστοποιητικά.

----------


## Χρηστος Μ

Στην Ελλαδα υπαρχει εκτροφεας Γερακιων χρονια τωρα
Απο την στιγμη θα εκδιδει χαρτια cites για τα ευρωπαικα ειδη (γιατι τα αλλα δεν χρειαζονται χαρτι cites αλλα βεβαιωση εκτροφεα) ειναι νομιμα και αυτα. Αφου ειναι και αυτα και οι γονεις τους εκτροφης 

Εαν τωρα εχει καποιος ενα ζευγαρι γερακια πχ Harris (αμερικανικο ειδος) και καποια στιγμη ειναι να γεννησουν το δηλωνει  στο δασαρχειο δηλωνει και τα στοιχεια του δακτυλιδιου που εχει φροντισει να παρει απο εξωτερικο η απο αλλου δεν ξερω απο που αλλου, και τα γερακια αυτα θα ειναι νομιμα. Αυτο ηταν και πριν απο την αλλαγη του νομου. Δεν ειναι νεο

----------


## Steliosan

> και γενικως οσο υπαρχει ζητηση παντα μα ΠΑΝΤΑ θα υπαρχει η προσφορα δηλαδη οι πουλοπιαστες.


Μια διευκρινηση με παραδειγμα:
Πριν δυο εβδομαδες μια κυρια αγορασε δυο καρδερινουλες απο την λαικη της γειτονιας μου απο αγνωστου και αμφιβολου εκτροφεα κρινοντας παντα απο τις συνθηκες διατηρησης τους των κλουβιων (μικρα και ελεινα βρωμικα και της τροφης με τα γνωστα πολυχρωμα μπισκοτακια) οποτε κυριως αναφερομαι σε ατομα που απλως θελουν να εχουν αυτα τα πουλια στα μπαλκονια τους οπως καταλαβαινεται η ορνιθοκουλτουρα δεν υπαρχει στην Ελλαδα,ξερω θα μου πειτε γι'αυτο πασχιζουμε ολοι εδω μεσα,ναι συμφωνω αλλα εχω την ελπιδα οτι οταν ολοι-ες αυτοι μας αφησουν χρονους τοτε θα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα....ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε να ζω και να μας καμαρωσω.

----------


## johnakos32

Αρχικα δεν ηθελα να μιλησω μην τυχον παρεξηγηθω αλλα βλεποντας τον χαμο που γινοταν ειπα και εγω να πω την γνωμη εστω και λγο καθυστερημενα .
Καθε φορα γινεται χαμος στον τομεα τον ιθαγενων δεν νομιζω να ευθυνετο μονο ο καπετανιος που το καραβι μπαταρει  αλλα ολοι εχουν ευθυνη γιατι αυτο που εχω καταλαβει στο GBC ειναι οτι ολοι κανουν το φορουμ και οχι 2 3 4 συγκεκριμενα ατομα οποτε τι πρεπει να γινει?
Με μικρη εμπειρια στο τομεα αυτον για πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα και πιο συγκεκριμενα στον ... για ο,τι δεν ταιριαζει παραπανω, παρατηρησα ανθρωπους να προσπαθουν να με βοηθησουν και λιγο αργοτερα ενα πληθος μυνηματων που γεμιζουν το θεμα και αφορουν την Δ.Ο. και το πως λειτουργει.Νομιζα πως υπηρχη το αναλογα thread  για την επιλυση των προβληματων αυτων.
Οσο αναφορα τα ιθαγενη σε μενα σαν ανθρωπο που αγαπαω και σεβομαι τα ζωα δεν με νοιαζει αν ειμαι παρανομος ως προς το κρατος διοτι ειδα και απο αυτο την αγαπη του προς και το τι κανει τοσα χρονια οχι μονο για την αγρια ζωη αλλα και προς ολα τα λοιπα ζωα, αυτος ειναι και ο λογως που θα προτημουσα να ειχα εκτροφης .
Επισης οσο καιρο ειμαι στο φορουμ βλεπω πως υπαρχουν ατομα που τα εκτρεφουν αυτα τα λατρευτα ζωα και συγκεκριμενα τις καρδερινες και θελουν να πανε την εκτροφη της καπου ψηλοτερα , οπως υπαρχουν και ατομα που διψανε για γνωσεις και αν και αυτοι θελουν να τους τισ δοσουν με αυτο που γινεται καθε φορα δεν το πετυχενουν . θελω να πιστευω οως σε λιγα χρονια η εκτροφη αυτη του πανεμορφου πουλιου καθως και του φλωρου που πραγματικα θαυμαζω σαν πτηνο θα εξαπλωθει , αυτο γινεται δινοντας πουλια και οχι αγοραζοντας τα απο ανρθπους που το κανουν για το κερδος και μονο! Πιασμενα και κυριως πανω μια χ ηλικια δεν πρπει να εχουν ακομα και για την δημιουργη εκτροφης αυτα τα πουλακια βασανιζονται παρα παρα πολυ,νομιζω φενεται και απο τα πιασμενα πουλια που τα βλεπεις να καθονται σε μια πατηθρα και να μην αντιδρουν να σκεφτονται το λιβαδι το ταιρι και τα παιδια που αφησαν πισω καθως δεν καταλαβαν για ποτε βρεθηκαν σε κατι συρματα απο κατι κυριολεκτικα τερατα η που τα βλεπεις τα πιανεις να δεις κατι και μενουν στον τοπο , ακομα και αν δεν πεθανουν εκεινη τη στιγμη καθονται ακινιτα στον  πατο και τρεμουν , ετσι και χτυπησεις το κοουβι με δυναμη παει εφυγα μια για παντα εχοντας το λιβαδι μονο στο μυαλο τους καθως δεν καταφεραν να χωρεσουν απο αυτα τα σιδερα να φυγουν να πεταξουν!Οσο αναφορα την δημιουργια νεας εκτροφης νομιζω ειναι καλυτερο αυτα που ειναι ΗΔΗ  πιασμενα να γινονται προσπαθειες εκτροφης και αν κανουν απογονους καλος αν δεν κανουν παλι καλως και να τα αφηνουμε εμφοσον ειναι ετοιμα πισω στην φυση τους και οχι να σαπιζουν στο κλουβι επειδη ετυχε να ζευγαρωσουν μια φορα κατα τυχη περιμενοντας εναν αργο βασανιστηκο θανατο.Ισως και να ειμαι λαθος αλλα για τον ευατο μου ειμαι σωστος, ποτε για εμενα δεν ειναι παρανομο να εχω ενα πουλακι κλουβιου εμφοσον μπορω να του προσφερω οτι χρειαζεται ( χωρο χρονο γνησεις και εμπειριες)
Για τους θανατους τους νομιζω κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι σιγουρος , μπορει να μην ειναι παντα προοροι (μιλαω για εκτροφης)αλλα και πολλα πεθενουν σχεδον ευχαριστημενα στο κλουβι , αυτο εξαρταται αναλογα το πουλι και αυτον που εχει για να το φροντιζει , αλλοστε και στην φυση ξερουμε ακριβως ποτε θα τυχει να πεθανει η οχι επειδη δεν εχουν δαχτυλιδι και ειναι <<αδηλοτα>>Και σιγουρα δεν μιλαω για πιασμενα πουλια αλλα ξαναλλεω του κλουβιου.
Ο jk21 στο σχετικο ποστ για τα μουλακια δεν ειπε για ανθρωπους που ηδη εχουν αγορασει ενα και δεν ξερουν τον πατερα αλλα για αυτους που θελουν να παρουν και πρεπει να το ψαξουν και για αυτους που ενω ξερουν οτι ο γονιος ειναι πιασμενος το αγορασαν συμβαλοντας στο εγκλημα των πιασμενων , δεν νομιζω πως θα πρεπει να υπαρχουν παρεξηγησεις και να ψαχνουμε αφορμες αλλα τα προβληματα να λυνονται ηρεμα ωραια και ανρωπινα!
Στο φορουμ που ειμαι μελος μου αρεσει επισης ο τροπος που ειναι δεμενα τα μελη του και οχι για τους τσακωμους και παρεξηγησεις που γινονται συνεχως αλλου.
Που συμπερεραινουμε?Στο οτι το καραβι μας το ανουμε εμεις ! Εμεις πρεπει να προσπαθουμενα το κανουμε καλυτερο και οχι να πηγαινοφερνουμε την ευθηνη απο τον καπετανιο στο πληρωμα και απο το πληρωμα στον καπετανιο.Ας ειμασται το ΕΝΑ καραβι με κοινο σκοπο ! φουρτουνες και μποφορ θα υπαρχουν αλλα κατεβαζοντας τα πανια και δινοντας στο καραβι την σωστη πορεια παμε μπροστα! 

Τελος ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα , Δημητρη (Mitsman) ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

> αλλα εχω την ελπιδα οτι οταν ολοι-ες αυτοι μας αφησουν χρονους τοτε θα ειναι καλυτερα τα πραγματα....ελπιζω μεχρι τοτε να ζω και να μας καμαρωσω.


οταν καποτε ο ανθρωπος ,κανοντας λαθος χρηση της γνωσεως του τι ειναι καλο και τι οχι ,μη οντας ετοιμος να το διαχειριστει ,ξεκινησε να χαλα τον τοπο που κατοικουσε και να χαλα τις κοινωνιες που ζουσε ,παντα υπηρχαν καποιοι που περιμεναν οτι με τον φυσικο τελος (θανατο ) καποιων << κακων >> ,θα ερχοταν και ο θανατος των κακων που δημιουργουσανε .Το κακο ομως περνουσε απο γεννια σε γεννια ,και τα λαθη των μεγαλων ,για τα οποια το τελος τους ζητουσαν οι νεοι στους αγωνες τους ,τα συνεχιζανε οι ιδιοι ,μετα απο καποια χρονια 

το κακο ,το λαθος ,δεν ειναι υλη ,ειναι ιδεα ,εινα αυλο .Πεθαινει οταν το απαρνηθουμε ,το λησμονησουμε ,οταν μας μαθουν και μας πεισουν οτι ειναι αχρειαστο ,αδικο ,επιβλαβες για την ψυχη μας πανω απο ολα .Αυτο μπορει να γινει μονο με την πολιτιστικη αλλαγη ,την επιμορφωση και την εμπεδωση της ! η τελευταια μπορει να πραγματοποιηθει μεσα απο το παραδειγμα που θα δωσουν οι λιγοι μεγαλοι που θελουν το καλο και θεωρουν οτι η ζωη τους εχει ενα νοημα ,αν συνεχισουν να παλευουν για αυτο ,ειτε ειναι ματαιοδοξο ,ειτε μπορει να εχει αποτελεσμα .Το GBC αυτη την επιμορφωση και την πολιτιστικη αλλαγη θελει να επιφερει .Τα πεπραγμενα των ανθρωπων που πραγματικα το αγαπουν ,ειτε εκτος ειτε εντος της ομαδας που κουμανταρει το ταξιδι του ,αυτο το παραδειγμα πρεπει να μεταφερουν ,με την προσφορα τους και την ανιδιοτελεια τους .Το αν τελικα το κανουν ή οχι ,αν ειναι αληθινοι ή οχι ,μονο τα νεα αγνα ακομα μυαλα μπορουν να το διακρινουν 

Ευχομαι σε ενα καλυτερο αυριο .Η ευχη δεν ειναι υλη για να εχει φθορα και τελος .Θα συνεχιζετε για παντα !

----------


## mitsman



----------


## Steliosan

:Mad0054:  Hλεκτρικη καρεκλα για τα θυματα...θα με πειτε υπερβολικο αλλα και 547 πτηνα στο ψυγειο δεν ειναι υπερβολη για ενα μονο ατομο;

----------


## xrisam

> Hλεκτρικη καρεκλα για τα θυματα...θα με πειτε υπερβολικο αλλα και 547 πτηνα στο ψυγειο δεν ειναι υπερβολη για ενα μονο ατομο;


Δίκο έχεις, και τι να φάνε από μια σταλιά ψυχούλες, να πώ ότι έχουμε κατοχή.....και δεν νομίζω ο συγκεκριμένος να το έκανε επειδή πεινάει! Ενταξει έχουμε κρίση αλλά προς θεού πρέπει να αφανήσουμε τα πάντα?

Αλλά ολο και περισσότερο συνειδητοποιώ ότι οι άνθρωποι είμαστε το χειρότερο δημιούργημα του θεού, αλλά έπρεπε να υπάρχει ένα είδος ανώτερο από εμάς που να είχε τον άνθρωπο ώς βασική τροφή να έβλεπαν την γλύκα μερικοί!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως και με τα φίδια που έδειξε στις ειδήσεις χθες. ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## xarhs

μονο ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα???? 

ενας τετοιος ρε παιδια , ξερετε τι ζημια μπορει να κανει?????

----------

